# How long does crumbled Feta cheese last?



## chave982

You know, those little round containers you get in the store.  I read somewhere that feta cheese is cured, so doesn't that mean it should last much longer than other cheeses?


----------



## Andy M.

IT can last for quite a while.  A week or two is not out of the question.


----------



## jennyema

I'd give it a week or so after opening.   Crumbled cheese has a lot of surface area exposed to the air, so it can go bad faster than you might think.  You need to check it carefully after a week or so to make sure.

"Cured" in the cheese world just means aged.  Most cheese is aged.  Aged cheese generally keeps longer than fresh cheeses, but they'll all go bad eventually.


----------



## Caine

Until fuzzy green stuff appears on the surface. Then it's time to either wash it, or ditch it.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I you cant use it up pretty soon it does freeze pretty good.


----------



## chave982

Found this link and at the bottom of the page, it says their feta cheese lasts 180 days from the date of production. Also found this supplier which states the same duration (6 months). How do you think these differ from the ones that supposedly only last a week?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Gosh, I've found both block & crumbled feta lasts a couple of months in the fridge - even after opening/use.  It has a high salt content which naturally helps to preserve it.  The only difference I've found as "time goes by", is that it may become a bit dryer, but other than that, I've only tossed the crumbled type if I've found mold in it.  Mold on the block type just gets cut off & tossed.  The remaining cheese has always been fine & tasty.


----------



## Dave Hutchins

It will last forever if!! byou keep it in a brine solution  outher wise 5-6 months if you are lucky.. quit worring about it  just eat it and enjoy


----------



## VeraBlue

Crumbled is easire to use, but it's also more expensive, considering it's very easy to crumble it yourself.  Once it's crumbled, the manufacturer doesn't store it in the brine water any longer.  Something in that water keeps it fresher, longer.    I buy a good size chunk, break off what I need, and keep the rest in a covered container, filled with the original liquid.  I do change the liquid, replacing it with plain water every week.  I've got a good size piece that shows no signs of spoilage in the fridge for 2 months.


----------



## TATTRAT

Airtight and cool, indefinitely. opened in brine, a long time, open air, it will dry out and get way bitter then sour after a week or so.

I am with Vera too though, I but in bulk and just use what I need and storing the rest in brine for later.


----------



## jennyema

chave982 said:


> Found this link and at the bottom of the page, it says their feta cheese lasts 180 days from the date of production. Also found this supplier which states the same duration (6 months). How do you think these differ from the ones that supposedly only last a week?


 

That date refers to an unopened, factory sealed container. Once you open it the shorter clock starts ticking.

Believe me, you will not want to eat that cheese 180 days after you open it.

It's such a small container. You should be able to use it up quickly, no?

If you do freeze it, the texture will change and you'll be able to use it for cooking, but not for eating straight up, like on a salad or something.


----------

